# Face Book Addicts



## Lon (May 13, 2015)

Face Book Addicts
Holy Hannah------Some of my kin are never off Facebook---they tell when they go to bed----get up-----what they ate---when they go to toilet---when they pray---what they pray for-----if the prayer was answered---every detail of their hour by hour life.
They run around with ear plugs via I Phone so as not to miss a beat. Yes I am on Facebook, but only to find out what is going on with family as they no longer phone or email, just communicate via Facebook. But ya know, there are things about their day that I just don't want to hear about.


----------



## QuickSilver (May 13, 2015)

I check FB twice a day.. once in the morning and once in the evening... and that's only to see what my friends have shared in the way of jokes or interesting videos, and to perhaps comment on something someone has said.   No one knows when I go to the bathroom.


----------



## applecruncher (May 13, 2015)

OMG, don’t even get me started. I know people who LIVE on Facebook. Then they complain about FB arguments and comments they don’t like. DUH. :wtf:

One relative’s daughter had a baby and I don’t need to tell you her FB comments and pics were endless. I finally clicked to hide her comments. Enough already. I wondered how she managed to stay off FB long enough to give birth.

I am not a fan of FB. I do have an account but I log on maybe once a week, if that. I like to see posts from niece and nephew. But I’m not going to share my life and daily activities with the world. For crying out loud, nobody cares that I just ate a bagel or that I’m getting ready to go to CVS or that my cat vomited or my carpet needs to be cleaned. Okay, so now you know!


----------



## Laurie (May 13, 2015)

I've tried and I've tried but I can;t get the hang of it.

I keep getting e-mails telling me a friend has changed his status or updated or some such, but I don't know what the hell it's all about!


----------



## Ameriscot (May 13, 2015)

I love Facebook.  I stay in touch with so many people this way.  I don't post photos of cats or my dinner, etc.  But I do post a lot.  There are quite a lot of people I communicate with through Facebook PM instead of email.  I've got a smartphone so will often check in when I'm on a bus, riding in a car, sitting in a cafe having a cuppa tea, etc.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (May 13, 2015)

I've had an account for several years now, mostly to keep up with my kid's activities.   2 problem posters, 1 a cousin must copy & paste every cute or quotable picture on the net, she's a concealed supporter (don't want to make her mad), feminist, Republican/Obama hater, God loving bible thumping zealot.  I hate to block her since she is a relative & keeps me posted about other cousins.  The other was a 2 week long house guest & friend of my daughters from Texas, Vegan, PETA member, dog owner = bad combination.  Between the pics of her pets, some questionable recipe, shamming us meat eaters, animals under stress & everything else a Texan can brag or complain about take up my time scrolling through those 2 to get to some real updates.   They read and like some of my posts so I feel obligated to keep them as a friend.


----------



## Louis (May 13, 2015)

I don't have a Facebook account. Friends and family always say "ya gotta get on Facebook, ya gotta get on Facebook" but I have absolutely no interest.


----------



## ndynt (May 13, 2015)

I am on Facebook, go on when I get a notice telling me that my grandchildren have posted pictures.  Sometimes I sift through "friends " postings on my profile.  Not often, though.   I luv 'this....describes my take on FB perfectly....


----------



## applecruncher (May 13, 2015)

Ha!    And a fourth - a stalker.


----------



## Don M. (May 13, 2015)

Facebook, Twitter, and constant cell phone use, in general, are all symptoms proving that there are a lot of people out there who need to "Get a life".


----------



## Falcon (May 13, 2015)

Couldn't have said it better Don.    Guess I'll "befriend" you.    :lol1:


----------



## Kadee (May 13, 2015)

We don't have F/B but I know from others my hubbies Kids were on there braging about how nice they are and what a bitch I'm for not giving hubbies son/ DIL $2000  they requested for a wedding gift ( we would have had to get a loan) They said this thing karma will get me one day for refusing to borrow the money to give to them..... My hubby retired at 47 due to having his back fused, I worked part time untill I was 65 and I felt HIS KIDS are not my responsibility to hand my hard earned cash over to a couple who both in late 30's and had good jobs so they could pay for their own honeymoon .....(His kids mother is still living)
Oh hubbies daughter who was doing most of the bitching is one of the biggest welfare cheats I have ever known, and at the time her now ex was, and more  than likely still is,  a speed/ Dope  ( drug) seller/ user I also suspected  she was using it as well ....... I could easily join F/ B comment on her page about the "NICE" person she claims to be ,But I can't be bothered, I'm happy To let it all go and and leave things as they are ( No Contact) ......  I have seem a picture of her on there dressed up in Black Bikie outfit standing by a Harley motor cycle ,as her ex was/ is involved with one of the not so nice bike gangs ...


----------



## applecruncher (May 13, 2015)

Kadee46 said:


> We don't have F/B but I know from others my hubbies Kids were on there braging about how nice they are and what a bitch I'm for not giving hubbies son/ DIL $2000 they requested for a wedding gift ( we would have had to get a loan) They said this thing karma will get me one day for refusing to borrow the money to give to them..... My hubby retired at 47 due to having his back fused, I worked part time untill I was 65 and I felt HIS KIDS are not my responsibility to hand my hard earned cash over to a couple who both in late 30's and had good jobs so they could pay for their own honeymoon .....
> Oh hubbies daughter who was doing most of the bitching is one of the biggest welfare cheats I have ever known, and at the time her now ex was, and more than likely still is a a speed/ Dope ( drug) seller/ user I also suspected she was using it as well ..well I could easily join F/ B comment on her page about the "NICE" person she is but I can't be bothered ...



Oh yeah, I've heard about all kinds of FB drama. People use it as a tool for all kinds of MESS.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 13, 2015)

Louis said:


> I don't have a Facebook account. Friends and family always say "ya gotta get on Facebook, ya gotta get on Facebook" but I have absolutely no interest.



I don't either.



Don M. said:


> Facebook, Twitter, and constant cell phone use, in general, are all symptoms proving that there are a lot of people out there who need to "Get a life".



You hit the nail on the head!


----------



## Bee (May 13, 2015)

Don M. said:


> Facebook, Twitter, and constant cell phone use, in general, are all symptoms proving that there are a lot of people out there who need to "Get a life".



Did you forget to include forums???...............logically speaking and in my opinion there is not too big a difference in belonging to Facebook and belonging to a forum.ffended:


----------



## Capt Lightning (May 14, 2015)

I have an inactive FB account.  I created an account to see if I could track some old colleagues.  Then I got endless cr@p emails - do I know X,Y,Z.... No! I've never heard of them, so I de-activated my FB.  
Then, I got an email on another account apparently for someone  with a similar name stating that they hadn't activated their account.  After another flood of rubbish emails for them, I clicked the link to activate their account, requested a new password, logged in and deleted it.  No more junk emails!

So NO, I don't use Facebook or Twitter, I don't text and I only check the occasional forum.  IMO, the easier it is to stay in contact 24/7,  the nicer it is to just 'dissapear' and stay out of touch from the world.


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 14, 2015)

Bee said:


> Did you forget to include forums???...............logically speaking and in my opinion there is not too big a difference in belonging to Facebook and belonging to a forum.ffended:



...The only difference is the age group..


----------



## Ameriscot (May 14, 2015)

Don M. said:


> Facebook, Twitter, and constant cell phone use, in general, are all symptoms proving that there are a lot of people out there who need to "Get a life".



Funny how people on a forum tell FB users to 'get a life'.  How is it different?

My brother won't get on FB and xmas 2009 he was spouting his usual FB is evil stuff and said people who use FB need to 'get a life' and looked at me.  We had just returned home to Scotland from living in Uganda in October, visited inlaws in Australia in November, and were in the US.  I mentioned that we'd been on 4 continents (Africa, Australia, Europe, North America) in the last 3 months and I need to 'get a life'?!  Really?


----------



## Ameriscot (May 14, 2015)

Bee said:


> Did you forget to include forums???...............logically speaking and in my opinion there is not too big a difference in belonging to Facebook and belonging to a forum.ffended:



Exactly.  I've been on several forums where people look down their noses at FB users.


----------



## merlin (May 14, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Exactly.  I've been on several forums where people look down their noses at FB users.



I agree Annie, each to their own, we are not a Facebook family though we all have accounts, I feel forums are different in that you can get more in depth conversations going, which don't usually involve family or friends from the physical world............ Live and let live is the motto to follow


----------



## Bullie76 (May 14, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Exactly.  I've been on several forums where people look down their noses at FB users.



That is funny. There really is no difference. I joined FB around Christmas at the urging of family members. I check in morning and night, no more than a few minutes each visit.


----------



## Capt Lightning (May 14, 2015)

Some people seem to think that if they're out of touch for a few seconds, then the world will collapse round them.  As I said, I think it's nice to keep out of sight.  My landline is ex-directory and  only two people know the number of my mobile phone.


----------



## jujube (May 14, 2015)

I enjoy Facebook and belong to several "special-interest" groups there.


----------



## ndynt (May 14, 2015)

Bee said:


> Did you forget to include forums???...............logically speaking and in my opinion there is not too big a difference in belonging to Facebook and belonging to a forum.ffended:


Though forums can be just as addictive I find the formats quite different.  Even in the groups I belong to.  A forum is a lot more stimulating and informative than FB. They afford us the opportunity to be exposed to subjects and experiences we might never encounter with FB.  Along with the varied opinions, that open up your mind and sometimes make you reconsider viewpoints.  You can choose the subjects that interest you vs. scrolling down a lot of junk posts trying to find anything interesting or stimulating.  I find, except for the addictive component, there is really not any comparison.


----------



## applecruncher (May 14, 2015)

ndynt said:


> Though forums can be just as addictive I find the formats quite different. Even in the groups I belong to. A forum is a lot more stimulating and informative than FB. They afford us the opportunity to be exposed to subjects and experiences we might never encounter with FB. Along with the varied opinions, that open up your mind and sometimes make you reconsider viewpoints. You can choose the subjects that interest you vs. scrolling down a lot of junk posts trying to find anything interesting or stimulating. I find, except for the addictive component, there is really not any comparison.




I agree.  Also, forums are composed of posts from anonymous people with user names, not a person’s relatives, friends, co-workers, and friends of friends.

Another thing I find annoying about FB is when couples (married or otherwise) post how much they love each other, blah blah blah.  These people LIVE with each other.  Yet they are compelled to get on FB and say things like “You are the light in my life, sweetheart.  My world began when I met you and I love you so much.”  Who are they trying to convince?  I have NEVER seen that on message boards, and I’ve participated in a LOT of forums over the past 17-18 yrs.  I also have never see a "status" update on a message board.


----------



## Bee (May 14, 2015)

So why not look at the good aspect of Facebook and the various groups you can join for various types of information.

I have the Essex Police Force come up on my Facebook wall and many times they have posted a person is missing, they give a description and age of the person also where they were last seen, members will share that status to help the police and missing person, many times that missing person has been found and the police will then update and thank members for their help, a missing person a couple of weeks ago was actually recognised by a Facebook member after the police status information and was safely reunited with their family....is that a bad aspect???

I also belong to a local group where I have reconnected with people that I haven't seen for a long time and don't forget any status you are not happy with from friends or whoever it doesn't take 2 seconds to remove it, same with unfriending people if you prefer it.

Instead of looking at the negatives why not look at the positives, with the many people that are members from all over the world with ages ranging from the eighties and over down to teenagers it can't be that bad.


----------



## ndynt (May 14, 2015)

Bee said:


> So why not look at the good aspect of Facebook and the various groups you can join for various types of information.
> 
> I have the Essex Police Force come up on my Facebook wall and many times they have posted a person is missing, they give a description and age of the person also where they were last seen, members will share that status to help the police and missing person, many times that missing person has been found and the police will then update and thank members for their help, a missing person a couple of weeks ago was actually recognised by a Facebook member after the police status information and was safely reunited with their family....is that a bad aspect???
> 
> ...


I was not stating that FB is bad only not the same as a forum.  I enjoy being able to see pictures of my family and catch up on their lives.  I belong to Italo-American and a painters group that I enjoy.  But, they are not the same as a forum.


----------



## Falcon (May 14, 2015)

Bee, I wouldn't go that far.  Otherwise I wouldn't be on here, and neither would YOU.


----------



## applecruncher (May 14, 2015)

Bee said:


> So why not look at the good aspect of Facebook and the various groups you can join for various types of information.
> 
> I have the Essex Police Force come up on my Facebook wall and many times they have posted a person is missing, they give a description and age of the person also where they were last seen, members will share that status to help the police and missing person, many times that missing person has been found and the police will then update and thank members for their help, a missing person a couple of weeks ago was actually recognised by a Facebook member after the police status information and was safely reunited with their family....is that a bad aspect???
> 
> ...



This thread is about Facebook addiction; i.e., people who – in our opinion - are too attached to FB. The discussion and comments are negative because we’re talking about things that annoy us. We’re allowed to do that, just as you’re allowed to feel we’re a bunch of haters. Not everything has to be positive all the time.

We don't need to be educated about FB. Speaking for myself, I'm aware that there have been some positive/good things about FB. But that's beside the point...._that's not what this hread is about.

_If you want to read/talk about the positive aspects of FB, maybe you should start a thread about it. But you can't shut us up or tell us how we should feel about FB in general or about certain aspects of it.


----------



## Bee (May 14, 2015)

Falcon said:


> Bee, I wouldn't go that far.  Otherwise I wouldn't be on here, and neither would YOU.



Not quite sure what you mean by that comment.


----------



## Bee (May 14, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> This thread is about Facebook addiction; i.e., people who – in our opinion - are too attached to FB. The discussion and comments are negative because we’re talking about things that annoy us. We’re allowed to do that, just as you’re allowed to feel we’re a bunch of haters. Not everything has to be positive all the time.
> 
> We don't need to be educated about FB. Speaking for myself, I'm aware that there have been some positive/good things about FB. But that's beside the point...._that's not what this hread is about.
> 
> _If you want to read/talk about the positive aspects of FB, maybe you should start a thread about it. But you can't shut us up or tell us how we should feel about FB in general or about certain aspects of it.




Slapped wrist for you Bee.:badgirl:


----------



## Pam (May 14, 2015)

jujube said:


> I enjoy Facebook and belong to several "special-interest" groups there.



Me too. One group is a closed one and very similar to a forum.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 14, 2015)

From the little bit I've seen of my sister's facebook page, it does seem like the ideal place for families who are spread out across the country to unite, share photos, etc.  Businesses and other organizations use FB for advertising, etc., you don't get that on a discussion forum unless they allow it to be overrun with spam. 

 I think a forum is different, as it usually is a group of people who come together and have something in common, and it's more personal. I'm here because we're seniors, I wouldn't want to be on a discussion forum with teens or 30 somethings.

  I hear on the news that FB can be very abusive, as with the young man who was driven to suicide (one of many) due to excessive hateful posts.  A quality forum would not allow hateful or vulgar talk to escalate to such a degree.  I can't really judge facebook or twitter, but from all I've seen and heard, I have no interest.  If I want to talk to members in my family, or share my photos, I do it by phone, email or regular mail.

As the original post in this thread suggested, I agree that many people are addicted to their facebooks and cell phones.  When I go on vacation, I take photos, and may share a few when I get back home.  Some people spend their entire vacation time taking selfies and immediately posting them on their fb page, with an hour by hour description of what they just did, or what they are going to do at 5 o'clock.  The quality of their vacation time, in the present, becomes lost in focusing on what cool things they can show to their facebook friends in real time.  Meanwhile they take away from the people they are actually with, and the enjoyment of the vacation itself.

When I was working, there were constantly younger people sneaking their cellphones out, texting each other, or checking their fb.  At the lunch table, half of the people had their heads down, completely removed from the reality around them, literally.  Some people actually sleep with their cellphones, so they won't miss a call, text, or twitter message.  Definitely an addiction there, no denying it.


----------



## Sunny (May 14, 2015)

Except there is a difference. A forum is not usually read by thousands, even millions of people. Even if it is "public," usually only a relatively small group get on it with any frequency. And I've never seen a forum where people post about having gone to the bathroom!


----------



## applecruncher (May 14, 2015)

Forums are moderated (usually).  Facebook is not (although I think people can report certain things).  But no one from FB comes into a person's FB page and says "Hey, stop the persnoal attacks."


----------



## QuickSilver (May 14, 2015)

Don M. said:


> Facebook, Twitter, and constant cell phone use, in general, are all symptoms proving that there are a lot of people out there who need to "Get a life".




OH no.... that's simply NOT true... Candy Crush is where you get a life..


----------



## QuickSilver (May 14, 2015)

jujube said:


> I enjoy Facebook and belong to several "special-interest" groups there.




That's true..   I follow certain "pages"..  A few animal rescue pages,  one of my favorite singing group,  a local page, I used to follow a few political pages, but got tired of the posts on my news feed.


----------



## QuickSilver (May 14, 2015)

> I hear on the news that FB can be very abusive, as with the young man who was driven to suicide (one of many) due to excessive hateful posts.  A quality forum would not allow hateful or vulgar talk to escalate to such a degree.  I can't really judge facebook or twitter, but from all I've seen and heard, I have no interest.  If I want to talk to members in my family, or share my photos, I do it by phone, email or regular mail.



There's a cure for hateful and vulgar posters.. It's called the  "Defriend" button... there is also a way to block people from seeing anything you post.  If you have your privacy settings done right, people cannot see you or post on your time line.


----------



## ndynt (May 14, 2015)

You do not even have to unfriend people.  I have one granddaughter who finds it necessary to divulge all her personal life and she is sometimes vulgar.  I just clicked a button....now, her posts do not come up on my page.  And she is not aware, as she would be if I unfriended her, that I do not get her posts. 
Love your comment about Candy Crush, QS.


----------



## QuickSilver (May 14, 2015)

ndynt said:


> You do not even have to unfriend people.  I have one granddaughter who finds it necessary to divulge all her personal life and she is sometimes vulgar.  I just clicked a button....now, her posts do not come up on my page.  And she is not aware, as she would be if I unfriended her, that I do not get her posts.
> Love your comment about Candy Crush, QS.




Thanks...  I'm on level 989


----------



## Ameriscot (May 14, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> From the little bit I've seen of my sister's facebook page, it does seem like the ideal place for families who are spread out across the country to unite, share photos, etc.  Businesses and other organizations use FB for advertising, etc., you don't get that on a discussion forum unless they allow it to be overrun with spam.
> 
> I think a forum is different, as it usually is a group of people who come together and have something in common, and it's more personal. I'm here because we're seniors, I wouldn't want to be on a discussion forum with teens or 30 somethings.
> 
> ...



The kids who committed suicide were not harassed through Facebook, it was some other group that was just for kids and was open.  On Facebook the only people who can make comments to you are those you chose to be your friend.  Some people are dumb enough to have their Facebook open to the public.  

There are Facebook groups that are interest specific - can be by age, politics, or anything else.  I've been on a few photo groups where we share certain types of photos - water, landscape, etc. 

I have family and friends in the US, UK, Australia and Uganda.  Using phone, email or the post isn't too efficient.  I do post photos and comments while I'm on a holiday, but not a minute by minute account, and friends and family enjoy it.  And I enjoy when my friends and family post photos and updates.  

It is true that it seems the majority of people have their faces stuck in their phones all the time, even when they are with people.  That's just plain rude.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 14, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> There's a cure for hateful and vulgar posters.. It's called the  "Defriend" button... there is also a way to block people from seeing anything you post.  If you have your privacy settings done right, people cannot see you or post on your time line.



You can also sort your friends in to lists - family, close friends, etc.  And when you want to share something with only certain people you simply click on which list.  My FB is set to private.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 14, 2015)

I just checked my FB.  I had posted photos I took on our long bike ride yesterday which was along a loch, a castle ruin, old graveyard.  I have comments which include 'thanks for taking us along via pictures', 'thanks for sharing your bike ride', 'always enjoy your posts', etc etc.


----------



## QuickSilver (May 14, 2015)

My niece is a selfie poster... complete with duck lips and all..   I laugh..   then I have another friend who just turned 60.. she gets all dolled up in leather and feather boas and gloves and dangling earrings and takes selfies of herself and posts them when she is bored.  Again I laugh...  FB is a never ending source of amusement sometimes..


----------



## Ameriscot (May 14, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> My niece is a selfie poster... complete with duck lips and all..   I laugh..   then I have another friend who just turned 60.. she gets all dolled up in leather and feather boas and gloves and dangling earrings and takes selfies of herself and posts them when she is bored.  Again I laugh...  FB is a never ending source of amusement sometimes..



Oh yea!  I get tons of laughs from certain friends.  Some hilarious stuff on there.

Actually, I just saw this link posted and it made me think of Ralphy:

http://metro.co.uk/2015/05/14/sipsm...ake-gin-tonic-ice-cream-5198141/?ito=facebook


----------



## QuickSilver (May 14, 2015)




----------



## Ameriscot (May 14, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


>



Cute!  I rarely do selfies, but in Thailand I noticed dozens of people using those selfie sticks.


----------



## koala (May 15, 2015)

Bee said:


> Did you forget to include forums???...............logically speaking and in my opinion there is not too big a difference in belonging to Facebook and belonging to a forum.ffended:



Bee........sorry.......there is no comparison.
Real people do not walk around always connected to forums telling all what time they got out of bed, what they ate at each meal in a photo,when they say on the toilet etc


----------



## koala (May 15, 2015)

Lon said:


> Face Book Addicts
> Holy Hannah------Some of my kin are never off Facebook---they tell when they go to bed----get up-----what they ate---when they go to toilet---when they pray---what they pray for-----if the prayer was answered---every detail of their hour by hour life.
> They run around with ear plugs via I Phone so as not to miss a beat. Yes I am on Facebook, but only to find out what is going on with family as they no longer phone or email, just communicate via Facebook. But ya know, there are things about their day that I just don't want to hear about.


Lon Fully agree.........they need to get a real life.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 15, 2015)

koala said:


> Bee........sorry.......there is no comparison.
> Real people do not walk around always connected to forums telling all what time they got out of bed, what they ate at each meal in a photo,when they say on the toilet etc



So in your opinion, everybody who uses FB does all these things?!  Who are you basing this on?  No one has ever told me on FB about their toilet habits.


----------



## Bee (May 15, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> So in your opinion, everybody who uses FB does all these things?!  Who are you basing this on?  _*No one has ever told me on FB about their toilet habits.*_


​

No one has ever told me either.


----------



## Pam (May 15, 2015)

Nor me.


----------



## merlin (May 15, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> So in your opinion, everybody who uses FB does all these things?!  Who are you basing this on?  No one has ever told me on FB about their toilet habits.



I think the basis of the disagreement here over FB is that it is used in a variety of ways, my daughters use it occasionally to post photos and keep in touch with distant friends/relatives, as others on here do, other people seem to use it like twitter on a minute by minute basis. Isn't it a case of each to their own, live and let live. 

I have noticed the addiction to smartphones and screens in general, become a worldwide phenomena and haven't quite worked out what in us is causing it. Even when not using their phone most are handling it in a truly addictive way.


----------



## applecruncher (May 15, 2015)

Whoa.

I think what koala said is being taken way out of context. I’m not seeing where she said _everyone _on FB does those things. If ANYONE can point out where she did say that, please do so.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 15, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> Whoa.
> 
> I think what koala said is being taken way out of context. I’m not seeing where she said _everyone _on FB does those things. If ANYONE can point out where she did say that, please do so.



I agree Applecruncher, Koala didn't say that, but inferred that _some _of the people on FB have a tendency to list and record every event of the day regardless of how personal it may be.  I haven't been on facebook, I just know this from extensive reporting on entertainment, news and comedy sources that share these things.  I don't see people on forums doing that, so she has a point.  I know that not _everyone _is obsessed with their fb, cells and twitters, but a good number obviously are.


----------



## koala (May 16, 2015)

1/ This Koala is *not a she*...........not the last time I checked any way..........lets get that cleared up.

2/ It looks like I have hit a nerve here.......... as I was not saying *"toilet habits"*. It is amazing how people turn things around to suit them selves

3/ I am generalising that some people cannot make a move without telling all and sundry what they are doing each minute of the day

4/ When I want to make a point I do so and in a very Aussie way and to the point. No where did I say that *everybody on FB does this*.So if you want to put words into my mouth and nitpick you better get things correct.

What I was commenting on was the subject topic *FB addicts*. And that is exactly what they are........FB addicts
They cannot take the time to ring a friend to have a normal conversation, they have to find ways to smart talk in unreadable language.
They cannot sit opposite in a restaurant and talk, they have to FB or text the person on the opposite side of the table.
They cannot talk in conversation without taking a picture of who they are with and FB it.
The cannot drive a car without checking who the last message was from and replying.
Their whole world revolves around FB
How would you like it if somebody joined this forum and bombarded each part of this forum with who they are with, what they are eating with photos all day, I am sure the moderators would soon shut them down.

I hope I have got my point across this time without ruffling too many feathers.


----------



## Bee (May 16, 2015)

My name is Bee and I am a Facebookaholic.....or is it   ......

My name is Bee and I am a forumaholic......mmmm will have to think about that one................but for now you will have to excuse me while I unglue myself from this damn computer.


----------



## applecruncher (May 16, 2015)

Koala - well stated, sir.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 16, 2015)

koala said:


> 1/ This Koala is *not a she*...........not the last time I checked any way..........lets get that cleared up.
> 
> 2/ It looks like I have hit a nerve here.......... as I was not saying *"toilet habits"*. It is amazing how people turn things around to suit them selves
> 
> ...



There are one billion FB users and FB *addicts* are not all same and you just painted them all with the same broad brush.  You assume they are all looking at their phones while driving.  And the way you have worded it above is saying all do this or that. 

I find that most of the people who bash FB users have never used it and have no idea how it works.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 16, 2015)

I'm just going to ignore any future discussions about FB as I do get very tired of people who know nothing about it always bashing it.  I get enough of it from two of my siblings who know nothing about it except little snippets they read or hear and make incorrect assumptions. 

Curious though why people assume that those who always have their faces stuck in their phones are on FB?  Hardly the only reason to use your smartphone.


----------



## Bee (May 16, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> I'm just going to ignore any future discussions about FB as I do get very tired of people who know nothing about it always bashing it.  I get enough of it from two of my siblings who know nothing about it except little snippets they read or hear and make incorrect assumptions.
> 
> Curious though why people assume that those who always have their faces stuck in their phones are on FB?  Hardly the only reason to use your smartphone.




Ameriscot I agree with everything you say, no matter what we say we are going to be wrong.

I have a 24 year old grandaughter who owns a smart phone and is *not* on FB and she is often on her phone, she checks   for e-mails, what's app and she googles to learn about various things..


----------



## Ameriscot (May 16, 2015)

Bee said:


> Ameriscot I agree with everything you say, no matter what we say we are going to be wrong.
> 
> I have a 24 year old grandaughter who owns a smart phone and is *not* on FB and she is often on her phone, she checks   for e-mails, what's app and she googles to learn about various things..



Yea, I give up.  And I check everything on my smartphone when I'm on the bus or alone in a cafe, etc.  I also use Whatsapp to chat with stepdaughter, Ugandan daughter, and a friend who lives in Uganda.  I even use it to Skype Australia and the US.  Also use it for maps, checking sales, etc etc, and oh yea, checking this forum.  However, I do none of these things when I'm driving a car.


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 16, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> I'm just going to ignore any future discussions about FB as I do get very tired of people who know nothing about it always bashing it.  I get enough of it from two of my siblings who know nothing about it except little snippets they read or hear and make incorrect assumptions.
> 
> Curious though why people assume that those who always have their faces stuck in their phones are on FB?  Hardly the only reason to use your smartphone.







Bee said:


> Ameriscot I agree with everything you say, no matter what we say we are going to be wrong.
> 
> I have a 24 year old grandaughter who owns a smart phone and is *not* on FB and she is often on her phone, she checks   for e-mails, what's app and she googles to learn about various things..



....For me, the same goes for Politics and Religion!!


----------



## Ameriscot (May 16, 2015)

A wise choice, Ken.  Keeps one out of trouble.


----------



## koala (May 16, 2015)

It is about time that you took the time and got down off your high horse and read my posts fully.
You are one of those people who reply without consuming the previous post.

Come on.......... give me the part where I stated that all people on FB are the same...........come on.

How about offering an apology.


----------



## koala (May 16, 2015)

I do not assume anything this is where you are wrong again.
I have enough friends and family to use as examples of how FB works but I am not here to discuss them and their habits. Maybe your siblings are correct in their assumptions.

I am only replying to an original post heading and not out to argue with anyone but it sometimes hits a nerve with people when the over use of FB is discussed.Communications with friends and family is ok, but to be on it for every trivial matter 24/7 is what I am on about.People even have the phone in bed with them in case they miss a message.

FB is not in the same department as not getting into heavy discussion with Religion and Politics. That is where people come unstuck when they do not understand the subject or had a bad experience.I have seen enough of FB to make my claims.

There is a time and a place for everything not like the girl caught on video riding a motor bike at 100 KPH the other day texting on her phone.


----------



## applecruncher (May 16, 2015)

> no matter what we say we are going to be wrong.



Guess that's one way to look at it.

People who take things personally, get defensive, and look for things to be offended by will usually find them.  If you want to twist _that, _well, that's just the way it will have to be.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 16, 2015)

koala said:


> It is about time that you took the time and got down off your high horse and read my posts fully.
> You are one of those people who reply without consuming the previous post.
> 
> Come on.......... give me the part where I stated that all people on FB are the same...........come on.
> ...



Excuse me, but you are the one twisting meanings.  I didn't say that you said all FB users are the same but you did say all FB addicts were the same and you made a list.  No, no apology.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 16, 2015)

Yes, you can get in big discussions on any topic on FB.  It isn't all status snippets.  There are FB groups which are discussion groups like forums.  I also get into discussions on my own FB wall.  The difference is people know my real name and I know theirs.


----------



## koala (May 16, 2015)

So here is one for a start, take a coffee and relax, then go back and read your posts, then read my posts.
It is useless discussing this any further with a person who has preconceived ideas what somebody has posted without even reading my posts.

So end of my posting on this subject as it is a non event......goodbye and buggy wheels.


----------

